# pen assembly tool



## mickr (Jan 11, 2010)

For years I have watched this forum, and though I love tools, I have a small pocket book..It appears others do too...If one thinks outside the box, our lathes are horizontal drill presses with Lots of length available..if one only turning pens, no need for a drill press.. When assembling pens I used to put the pen parts in my wood vise, but sometimes it would get slightly cocked one way or another, and cause me problems. So I decided to  make my own pen assemblty pusher to save $ this way too...nothing fancy, just useful, takes 10 minutes and a scrap of hardwood...and uses the lathe to push.  I have no clue as to how to insert pictures in a text so I will write directions and then send pictures

1. round hardwood blank  
2. you want this taper   
3. With LATHE OFF insert into morse taper in tailstock  ..check,turn,check, turn  
4.put in headstock & make a cavity that will hold a pen tip
5. turn 2nd center just like first except for the face. Make a cone shape here for pen parts to center in
6. Two centers in  their morse tapers..lock down tailstock and use tailstock crank and gently & with great control push parts together

I was making myself a new set of these this morning & thought I'd share the method with you..I usuall get a hundred ( + -) pens put together before I spend 10-15 mins to make a new set....

enjoy saving your $$$$$$


----------



## arioux (Jan 11, 2010)

Great idea.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nytefaii (Jan 11, 2010)

I too use something similar and have had no issues at all.

I enjoy having the control of amount of pressure I put on it by using the tailstock to tighten.

This is from where I made mine a few months back, just holding a sharpie for illustrative purposes


----------



## mickr (Jan 11, 2010)

your plastic will probably last a tad longer..great minds...I had never seen this idea here & wanted to post it so new folks could save a buck or three, before they went out & bought a press...


----------



## Troy Cleckler (Jan 11, 2010)

Good idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SonOfMartin (Jan 11, 2010)

Submit it as an article?


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...en_Ultimate_Assembly_Tool___pen_ultimate?Args=

It was discussed a long time ago. It's a decent idea for those that don't have other means of pressing a pen together. I believe one of the concerns was pressure on the headstock bearings.


----------



## mickr (Jan 11, 2010)

*pressure on the bearings????*



jleiwig said:


> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...en_Ultimate_Assembly_Tool___pen_ultimate?Args=
> 
> It was discussed a long time ago. It's a decent idea for those that don't have other means of pressing a pen together. I believe one of the concerns was pressure on the headstock bearings.


  Really? pressure on the bearings?? What the heck are you pushing??? most of the time one can start by hand & just needs sending home...


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it was due to to the long term effects.  If I remember correctly, the bearings are not angular contact bearings in most wood lathes, so they do not stand up to the direct pressure from pressing repeatedly. 

I don't know if there was any direct evidence of this, or just conjecture.  It's enough of a worry for me to look for other methods.



mickr said:


> Really? pressure on the bearings?? What the heck are you pushing??? most of the time one can start by hand & just needs sending home...


----------



## Daniel (Jan 11, 2010)

As far as the pressure on the headstock bearing. drilling on the lathe would cause the same issue but still seems to be a growing method. I have not tried it yet but it sure looks like you woudl have great control on how far you have pressed parts such as the transmissions.
Mick, one suggestion for your wood ones. next time they wear out just drill them out and glue a piece of acrylic in the hole. You might get longer wear with the rebuilt set and have some new uses for all those cut offs.
I was also wondering about getting more of a pointed recess in the headstock piece to hold the nib even deeper in the recess. I have a tapered drill bit I was sent as a sample. might be a reason to use it for the first time.
Now if you would all just set your mind to how we can turn pens without a lathe I can get my shop completely empty and have room for that 200 gal Aquarium I have been wanting to get.


----------



## randyrls (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is a tip on duplicating a taper if you already have a correct taper.  Just hold the two tapers pointing in the reverse directions with their axis aligned.  When a caliper reads the same at both ends and in the middle, the tapers are identical.


----------



## mickr (Jan 11, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> I think it was due to to the long term effects. If I remember correctly, the bearings are not angular contact bearings in most wood lathes, so they do not stand up to the direct pressure from pressing repeatedly.
> 
> I don't know if there was any direct evidence of this, or just conjecture. It's enough of a worry for me to look for other methods.


  I wonder if it was theoretical musings ??  I have 5 lathes..my oldest is over 20 yrs old..I have used it to turn, push, etc..I push pens..push segmented bowls etc..   I use a beall three on one buffer...It is as good a lathe today as the day it was made..  Theory is interesting, but my lathes are used daily and I've never had to replace bearings...my experience only...your mileage may vary


----------



## mickr (Jan 11, 2010)

Daniel said:


> As far as the pressure on the headstock bearing. drilling on the lathe would cause the same issue but still seems to be a growing method. I have not tried it yet but it sure looks like you woudl have great control on how far you have pressed parts such as the transmissions.
> Mick, one suggestion for your wood ones. next time they wear out just drill them out and glue a piece of acrylic in the hole. You might get longer wear with the rebuilt set and have some new uses for all those cut offs.
> I was also wondering about getting more of a pointed recess in the headstock piece to hold the nib even deeper in the recess. I have a tapered drill bit I was sent as a sample. might be a reason to use it for the first time.
> Now if you would all just set your mind to how we can turn pens without a lathe I can get my shop completely empty and have room for that 200 gal Aquarium I have been wanting to get.


  Daniel..thanks for the suggestion..I may very well do what you suggest....Room is such a premium in my shop that one less pen pusher, or one less drill press to take up room is helpful..but I will try to make a magic, invisible lathe next week and pass it on to the forum:biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 11, 2010)

drilling on my lathe anyway does not cause any pressure on the headstock bearings. My collet chuck seats against the casting of the headstock.  YMMV


----------



## mickr (Jan 11, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> drilling on my lathe anyway does not cause any pressure on the headstock bearings. My collet chuck seats against the casting of the headstock. YMMV


  OK I want to acknowlege your concerns with the bearings (altho I have never seen it with my own eyes) and yes a 4 jaw chuck threaded for a headstock, and wood insert would solve the problem and a hommade MT pusher in tailstock would be a good compromise?  Sure would work and aviod any problems jleiwig has brouht up...after all the discussion, I hope we haven't lost my target audience..new folks with little $, who want to find a way to get into the hobby.


----------



## BobBurt (Jan 11, 2010)

I use the drill press....same thing only different


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 12, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> My collet chuck seats against the casting of the headstock.


Can you elaborate?  I'm having trouble visualizing that.  Wouldn't the chuck grind against the casting when it spins?

Regards,
Eric


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 12, 2010)

Sylvanite said:


> Can you elaborate? I'm having trouble visualizing that. Wouldn't the chuck grind against the casting when it spins?
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


 
The spindle has a large machined area which seats against the bearing surface in the headstock.


----------



## DavidSpavin (Jan 15, 2010)

jleiwig said:


> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...en_Ultimate_Assembly_Tool___pen_ultimate?Args=
> 
> It was discussed a long time ago. It's a decent idea for those that don't have other means of pressing a pen together.* I believe one of the concerns was pressure on the headstock bearings*.


 
Having turned several medium sized bowls I would imagin the pressure on the bearings is much greater when turning bowls than when assembling a pen.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 16, 2010)

BobBurt said:


> I use the drill press....same thing only different


 
ditto, and I find it easier because you can hold the pen vertically so you're not "fighting gravity".  I know that maybe be exaggerating but it seems there is less of a chance of the pen slipping and the part being pressed in crooked and cracking the pen body...


----------

